# 2014 haunt 16 dragon and more



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Many of the things that go bump in the night. Including Spike my pet dragon, got him configured with retractable wings and flapping hinges already installed for Next Year. But I must first rebuild his rib cage to have a breast bone added for structural purposes ,and beef up the back bone (now only a 3/4 EMT), fore next year ,,,,,, He will ,,,,,,, in sequence ,, from standing on all four legs to rearing up onto two legs then spread his wings and then flap his wings them a few times. Oh there will be some head and jaw action in their too, and lots of roaring. oh maybe some smoke and possibly some pyrotechnics too,,,, yes flames.

Oh yes the link,
were in the heck did I put the link,
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love that dragon.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dragon envy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pipe organ envy!

Love the dragon - and who wouldn't - and the skellie that pops out of the coffin as you come up to the porch is a hoot of a prop.

I wish we had a wraparound porch like yours, too. Our neighbor has one and it always makes me think of what a good location it would be to set up a Halloween display.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish eye lens!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I have house envy. It's hard to make my house scary when it's pink!!

And love the dragon also, someone put a lot of work into that display.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind comments, and Roxy I designed and built the porch years back. It nice to not have to worry about the weather on the better props. All props are hand built and I have reformulated the classic paper mcClay (blended to a clay consistency) to a weather proof mix (it rained for a week straight here, so they have been tested), no flower, instead use water proof yellow glue, latex paint, linseed oil, and bleach to ward off mold. But also seal with shellac (inside and out)and 2 minimum coats of finish, to complete the water proofing. Note if using cardboard for building up of prop, do cover it totally with the McClay mix or t will act like a wick in the wet weather So many tricks of the trade to many to mention all at once, I will have to make a list of them and do a post to save you all some time and most of all Money too. If you need quantities on the Paper McClay, leave me a note I will be checking in once and again, be cool! Remember no prop is too involved when you just attack it step by step.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*fish eye lens*

That would be the Go Pro Hero 2, sometimes it adds to the effect and sometimes I'ld rather not have it.


goneferal said:


> Nice fish eye lens!


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*Oh the production contiues, do stay tuned*

Yes it's true, I just picked up two 1 1/2" EMT 10'L, so the full rebuild of Spike two will progress this weekend, I already have the new rib set ready for end doweling. I am so freakin SYKED, he is gonna be the biggest bad a$$ dragon around the north east, and further I am Sure!!
Do stay tuned Kiddies
Later, with updates.
Steve,
and do be cool, 
and yes I am a 60-70's child STILL
keep it fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I had a corner lot with a wrap-around porch. Your display is awesome! Yes, I too love the dragon and can't wait to see him upgraded and completed.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a great house for haunting! It must be amazing at night. You had some wonderful scares, but that dragon.... Oh my!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Goodness, I sound like "one of the crowd" but your dragon is amazing! I love the other props too, and the setting is great...but oh my...the dragon!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have an amazing property for your haunt, love how you utilize the porch, and everything is so well put together. And, yes, the dragon rules!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice Dragon and love the organ too. The lens made me a little ill though.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

That would be the Go pro, water proof casing, I need to get a normal lens/case for it also. Sometimes it does add to the terror although. Be cool !


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragon envy and porch envy! That dragon is just screaming for animation....and PYRO!!!!


----------

